# DesktopPC



## Lipperlandstern (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich muss für einen Kunden in Finnland einen PC beschaffen. Das ja soweit ganz einfach. Nur soll die Software natürlich in Englisch auf den Rechner. Da hört es schon auf. Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für englischsprachige Software (XP, Office usw)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo Axel,

habe ich bei

http://www.btb-shop.de
http://www.sos-software.com/de

schon gesehen.


----------



## Question_mark (21 Mai 2010)

*Mui*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Nur soll die Software natürlich in Englisch auf den Rechner.



Da gibt es doch immer von Microsoft diese MUI-Versionen ("Multilanguage User Interface"), das ist eine separate CD und muss nachinstalliert werden. Da ist englisch, deutsch, französisch, japanisch und sonst noch was drauf.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Mai 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Da gibt es doch immer von Microsoft diese MUI-Versionen ("Multilanguage User Interface") ...



... das als Basis eine englische Installation erfordert. ;-)

Zumindest bei XP, bei Windows 7 kann es jatzt auch anders sein.


----------



## Question_mark (22 Mai 2010)

*Das geht schon ..*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> ... das als Basis eine englische Installation erfordert



Völlig richtig. Und wenn man eine deutsche "MUI" Version bestellt, was hat man dann ? Eine englische (Nein, richtig wäre : amerikanische) Version von Windows 
Mit der Option, weitere Sprachen zu installieren.


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Mai 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...Und wenn man eine deutsche "MUI" Version bestellt ...



Hallo,

sorry, mir war gar nicht bekannt, dass es eine deutsche 
MUI-Version gibt. 

Ich kenne nur die Variante "Basis englisch" + MUI-Pack 
runterladen und nachinstallieren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Mai 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wenn ich die Ausführungen jetzt richtig verstehe kann ich mit MUI eine Englische Version in eine Deutsche umswitchen ?  Umgekehrt nicht ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Mai 2010)

auuu mannnnnn......

hab gerade gesehen das es in der Bucht Versionen von XP in Englisch gibt... für unter 30€ inkl. MWst ... ist zwar alles von Dell aber das sollte mal egal sein


----------



## knabi (26 Mai 2010)

Bei den neueren Windoof-Varianten könntest Du zu den Ultimate-Versionen greifen, da kann man Sprachen einfach umschalten....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MiLa (26 Mai 2010)

Du bekommst Windows, Office und das Zeug alles als Englische Version im Internet!
Und bei meinem Großhändler finde ich auch einiges an Englischer Software.

Gruß MiLa


----------



## simaticplc (13 Juni 2010)

*Multilanguage nachrüsten*

Bei Windows Vista und Windows 7 kann man die Sprachen mit einem kleinen Tool von der Webseite www.froggie.sk umstellen. Habe dieses mal bei meinem Laptop aus den USA gemacht und es hat gut funktioniert. Aber wie immer, alles auf eigene Gefahr.

Viele Grüße


----------

